# The Holy Grail.....



## bpatzer91 (Aug 10, 2017)

Looking for a new Proof Marked Glock 19 and willing to pay$$$$$$$
Call Bryan at 314-280-1869
Also looking for a glock 19 new produced from 2010 to 2012


----------

